# Six mile report 3-14



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Just a reminder you must remove your fish houses off the ice by Saturday night. You can have them on later than Saturday as long as they are occupied by someone.

Lake Sakakawea

Should be a good weekend to do some pike fishing on the big lake. I anticipate a good run on these toothy critters due to the snow melt off that should come this weekend.

Fish off of Centennial Boat Landing, Stienke Bay, Detrobriand Bay (whats left of it), Garrison Bay or Douglas Bay

Fish these areas in 5 to15 feet of water, tip 1/0 treble hooks with smelt. Suspend your bait anywhere from 12" off the bottom to just a couple feet below the ice.

Lake Audubon

Looks like a good w/e to locate some eyes on Audubon. There was not much activity due to another cold week. I hope next weeks report to be better.


----------

